# MCSE 2012 (Server Infrastrucure)



## maxateeq (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, Can anyone tell me How can prepare for mcse server infrastucture in a 2 month becaus ei have no time so please tell me How can get Microsft question for preparing without and fees or chargies or pay, microsoft dumps and any type of information related to prepare for mcse in 2 month. I want fast response to every one.

You can email on this [email protected]


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nothing is for free... having said that, try the For Dummies book... those are usually good to learn in a month.

PS remove your email as you are compromising your account to be flooded with spam.


----------

